# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Türk aileyi soyan Bulgar mafyası polisle çatıştı

## bozok

*Türk aileyi soyan Bulgar mafyası polisle çatıştı*

*15.12.2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

 

BULGARİSTAN’da otoyoldan transit geçen gurbetçi Türk ailenin bulunduğu otomobil, Sofya’ya yakın Vakarel bölgesinde polis lambalı siyah bir araç tarafından çevrildi. Polis kıyafetli, kar maskeli ve otomatik silahlı iki kişi ailenin tüm değerli eşya ve paralarını alıp aileyi de kelepçeleyerek yol kenarına terk etti. Olayı fark eden Bulgar polis devriyesi, kaçmaya çalışan soygunculara ateş açtı. Soygunculardan biri vurularak öldürüldü, diğeri kaçmayı başardı. ülen soyguncunun Dimtar Mitrev (38) adındaki sabıkalı mafya üyesi olduğu, kaçan şahsın da arandığı bildirildi.


...

----------

